# Glass vivarium, heat mat. Underfloor or back wall?



## Mancunian (Mar 27, 2008)

The heating of my corn snakes glass vivarium is a concern and I have to say I am getting lots of conflicting advice from different people regarding heating my glass tank for my corn snake. Everyone has a different view and it's driving me crazy







! I am assuming there are no definate right or wrong way to do this?

At the moment the heat mat is on the back wall of the all glass tank, with background paper between the mat and glass and a polystyrene (styrofoam) layer 2 cm thick over the mat at the back to reflect heat in. The mat covers half the back wall of the tank. The back wall is warm to the touch and a thermometer directly on top of it reads 32 C. I have wood chips on the floor (a good layer).

A hollow cork log lies across the entire back of the viv and this is touching the back glass so warms up. He spends most of his time in the log. Temp in the cool end is 22C.

I moved the heat mat from under the tank as it was too hot to touch and the snake was living permanently in the cool end. I have also been warned the heat mat may crack the tank if left here.

However, others have advised that the heat mat must really be under the tank and not on the back wall and to put a layer of newspaper or card between the mat and glass floor. I did try this as well. well. But obviously the fact I am writing this (long) post means I must have some doubts still. I am tempted to re-try underfloor heating with insulation between tank and mat again, as the last guy I spoke too had kept snakes for years and seemed most insistent that I should have the heat source under the tank and said he had never had a glass tank crack. But in the shop I bought him from say they have lost lots of tanks to under floor heat mats cracking the glass and strongly advise against it!

Basically I have tried all options, the snake is fine with all, he is eating I still don't have a thermostat- I think I may get one this week. I am probably worrying over nothing though!


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

okay, first off its going to be suggested that you get a stat. it prevents overheating, which prevents glass cracking etc.

exo terras are TOUGH. we have heatmats mounted on the side of the tanks for lizards, under for snakes. they have a gap between what they sit on and the actual glass. i would suggest if you are to mount it underneath that you allow air circulation above it (between glass and mat). this means the mat will sit on the counter, and then the exo terra above. then put the probe inside the tank using the slots at the top /back, to make sure the glass never gets too hot.

simple


----------



## Mancunian (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks. Once I got the thermostst in place I managed to get the temps stable and have a great temperature gradient but no hot glass base so no risk of glass cracking. Sorted!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

more or less the same. i'd put the heatmat under the glass viv, but attache the thermostat to the heatmat. Then use a thermometer inside the viv and adjust the thermostat until the thermometer is showing the right temperature.


----------

